# What Was I Looking At



## Scruffy (Oct 13, 2015)

wife and I stopped and looked at a south. Bend. lathe today.  I could'nt find a model # .  The cat # is 117c. The serial #. Is9583hkc.  It has quick change gearbox.  I'd say 16 swing and 30 in c to c .  Tag said. Bed. 6 ?  Has 8 in 3 jaw. 10 in 4 jaw.  Face plate. Taper ATachment. Steadiest. Drill chuck. Boring bar holder.  And comes with phase converter. Other tooling in a cabinet but I could barely get the door open . I could see some boring bars and. Tool holders.

   Some one. Tell me about this lathe . Then I' lol tell the rest.
Thanks ron


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 13, 2015)

Pictures would help. But if it runs in fair shape and the price is right and you have the room. You should grab it.
Looks like it might be a south bend. does this look like it.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=14255


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 13, 2015)

That I don't know.   Farmer friend of mine bought it probably 5 years ago and  never hooked up the electric.. He passed away 1 year ago at age 57 very. Unexpectedly.   His brother was over today moving some round bales and got to talking to me and asked if I was interested in it..   I' m.  Not. But if I could help a fellow member out I would try
Thanks ron


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 13, 2015)

Kinda looks like the black one.  Motor. Under headstock


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes it is a south bend .. I thought I said that.
Thanks ron


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 13, 2015)

Why are all the good deals so far away? Hope someone takes it home. Keep the scrappers away. Too much waste in this country.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 13, 2015)

I won't. Let it go to scrap. But I don't. Need it.  I think it can be had for. 1500.00. I was just trying to find it a good home.
Thanks ron


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Up date. Lathe was dumped in a roll off container and sent. For scrap . Some one can buy it Ina China lathe now.
   Thanks ron


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 20, 2015)

What a waste!  BIG thumbsdown.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Nope .  I will never post anything on here for sale.  No one has a interest so why should I bother? A while back I posted a south bend 9a with a long bed.  I ended up giving it away to get it out of my way. And yes it was pretty well tooled.
Thanks ron


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 20, 2015)

Lots of us have interest.  However with the new software the "FOR SALE" forum is so obscure that many of us never remember to check it.  With the old software it was linked to a banner in the page headers.


----------

